# Log on Upper East River



## eljim (Sep 19, 2007)

There was a log between the put-in and first rapid on the Upper East yesterday when I ran it. It's on private property, and was told to portage on the left. I just carried up to Midget Wrestler, to not deal with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cjbryant (Jun 23, 2014)

Ran this section yesterday and there is no tree between the bridge (the put in) and midget wrestler. However just downstream of midget wrestler is a large tree blocking the main river right flow. It's pretty easy to miss via a bony, narrow channel on river left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

